# My S. Manueli Photo



## uranus (Oct 3, 2010)

this is my manueli's photo, please take a look...


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

looks niceee


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

WOW, love manueli's, never seen one in person but that one looks like a doozy. The red throat is so vivid, what do you feed him? 
how big is he?

Post more pics


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous lil' buggar! Good luck with him, they are challenging to keep.


----------



## Illuminati (Oct 21, 2010)

nice looking fish
how big is he


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

looks to be around 6"ish or so...Love how red the gill plate it...I hope to get mine to be 10"+ With a lil TLC they can be a very awarding piranha.


----------



## Illuminati (Oct 21, 2010)

the_w8 said:


> looks to be around 6"ish or so...Love how red the gill plate it...I hope to get mine to be 10"+ With a lil TLC they can be a very awarding piranha.


Thanks


----------



## uranus (Oct 3, 2010)

thank u guys
it's about 5.5"
I always feed him small loach.

it's hard to take a good photo of it, coz it's very shy and sensitive.
I'll try to take some other photo thease days.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice mate


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Great color on that guy! Gills look very red even though the body still has its tiger stripes on it. How long have you had him?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice colour, definitely a keeper. Looks like you have risen to the challenge.


----------



## peru (Oct 19, 2008)

that manny looks good


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

As pointed out a few times already... very nice coloration!

Looking forward to seeing more of this fish.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet lil manny


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

wonder-manny







pretty colors


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice lil manny


----------



## uranus (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks a lot


----------

